# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ik ben nu al 3 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest!

## meisje15

Hallo 

ik ben een meisje van 15 en ik ben sinds maart voor het eerst ongesteld geworden.. als ik ongesteld was dan was ik het een beetje en ik had het soms dat er maar 2 weken tussen zat. nu ben ik al 3 maanden niet ongesteld geweest en ik ben bang dat er wat met me is..

Groetjes

----------


## raketje

Heb je toevallig onlangs geslachtsgemeenschap met iemand gehad?

----------


## emma61

Hoi,eet je wel genoeg,meisjes van jouw leeftijd doen nogal eens aan de lijn...
Als je te weinig eet,word je ook niet ongesteld.
groetjes,Emma

----------


## prisje

hoi ik ben 20jaar oud en ben nog maags en ben ook 3maanden niet ongesteld ik maak me ook een beetje druk iedreen blijf maar zegen dat ik zanger ben dat ben ik niet omdat ik MAAGd ben wat ik heb weet ik niet hoor

----------


## prisje

hoi ik ben 20jaar oud en ben nog maags en ben ook 3maanden niet ongesteld ik maak me ook een beetje druk iedreen blijf maar zegen dat ik zwanger ben dat ben ik niet omdat ik MAAGd ben wat ik heb weet ik niet hoor

----------


## Sief

Ik ben nu al 3 weken te laat ongesteld en ik ben ook nog maagd.. Kan het komen doordat je de afgelopen weken bijv. weinig hebt geslapen, stress en dat je ziek bent geweest (heb btw ook me arm gebroken)?? Of kan dat niet?

Kus

----------


## meisje...

ik ben al veel langer niet meer ongesteld geweest
ben nog maagd
eet ook genoeg
stress heb ik wel veel, (problemen thuis enzo)

ik durf alleen NIET naar de dokter

----------


## pilvraagjes

Goed voor iedereen dan maar;

Als je niet genoeg eet, of drinkt, of gewoon bepaalde voedingsstoffen mist (dus dat je alleen de verkeerde dingen eet zegmaar) kan dat je menstruatie verstoren/ uitstellen. Ook te weinig vocht kan daar dus voor zorgen.

Stress, of drukte, hoeft niet perse negatief te zijn, maar drukte met school/ werk, etc, wat je veel inspanning kost, kan ook je menstruatie uitstellen. 

"Onregelmatigheden komen bij jonge vrouwen waanzinnig veel voor", dat zei de endocrinoloog afgelopen week tegen me (was er voor iets anders, maar dit kwam ook ter sprake) Dus is niet iets om je perse zorgen over te maken. Wacht het gewoon even af, en als je echt niet ongesteld wordt, dan gewoon ff langs de huisarts, die zal dat echt niet raar vinden!

----------


## San201

Hoihoi, ik ben ook al 3 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest en heb 2 zwangerschapstesten gedaan die alletwee negatief waren. Heeft iemand nog een idee wat het dan wel kan zijn? Heb wel af en toe krampen en dan lijkt het alsof ik ongesteld moet worden, maar dat gebeurt niet....

----------


## Pientje

> ik ben al veel langer niet meer ongesteld geweest
> ben nog maagd
> eet ook genoeg
> stress heb ik wel veel, (problemen thuis enzo)
> 
> ik durf alleen NIET naar de dokter


Je bent nog maar net ongesteld en je hebt stress. Wacht het allemaal even af.
Zwanger ben je in elk geval niet.

----------


## Ikke(14)

Hee,

Ik ben nu ook al 3 maanden niet ongesteld geweest en ik ben nog maar 14 en in januari het voor het eerst geworden. Ik heb niet echt stress, eet genoeg, drink genoeg.. En ik ben ook nog maagd! Help!! 
En ik durf echt niet naar de dokter met zo'n probleem.. Is er iets met me? 

Groetjes..

----------


## kindje

hey hey 
ik ben een meisje van 15 
en uhm ik was 1 week geleden met e vriend in de zee 
en we hebben niet echt sex gehad hij si enit klaargekomen of zo we waren ng 2 min bezig of 4 of zo 
maar ik maak me zorg..
kan ik zwanger zijn? ik ben namelijk nei echt misselijk me borsten die ijn we gevoelig maar mischien is dat omdat ze aan het groeien zijn whahah d

----------


## kindje

*kan iemand ff antwoorden A U B*

----------


## pilvraagjes

Euh, wat is 'niet echt sex"?? Ook voordat een jongen klaarkomt, kan er bij het voorvocht al zaad zitten. Is hij in je geweest? Helemaal zonder voorbehoedsmiddel? Wanneer was je laatste menstruatie? Of ben je inmiddels alweer ongesteld geweest? Of had je dat nu al wel moeten zijn maar ben je het nog niet? (in dat geval kan je een zwangerschapstest doen, dan heb je zekerheid, en ben je ook va nde spanning af...)

----------


## flygirl

Ik ben 21, en ben al meer dan 3,5 maand niet ongesteld geweest. Ik ben niet zwanger. Ik was aan de pil, maar toen ik na 2,5 maand nog steeds niet ongesteld werd, ben ik met de pil gestopt. Ik eet goed, ben niet gestresst, doe geen rare dingen... wat zou het kunnen zijn?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Werd je niet meer ongesteld vanaf dat je aan te pil ging? Als dat zo was, welke pil slikte je dan?

En als je al langer slikte; Weet je zeker dat je geen pil vergeten hebt? Geen sex gehad op zo'n moment? 

Trouwens, je bent nu dus een maandje gestopt met de pil, lees ik dat goed?

----------


## flygirl

Ik was al sinds mijn 17e aan de pil (microgynon 30) en dat ging altijd goed. Totdat in maart ik ineens niet meer ongesteld werd. Na 2 maanden nog steeds niet. Ik besloot even met de pil te stoppen om te zien of ik dan misschien wel ongesteld werd, maar dat gebeurde niet. 

Ik ben zeker niet zwanger, en zoals ik al zei heb ik ook geen eetproblemen of iets dergelijks. Wat is er met me aan de hand?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik weet het niet. Als je een testje gedaan hebt ofzow, dan kan je zeker weten dat je neit zwanger bent. Ik vind het vooral raar dat je na stoppen met de pil niet ongesteld bent geworden. Dat het na de eerste keer (door het 'stopweekeffect') een tijdje uit blijft, is wel normaal. Dan moet je namelijk eerst een eisprong gehad hebben voor je weer ongesteld wordt, dit kan een paar maanden duren. Maargoed, jij slikte de pil nog, en werd na stoppen niet ongesteld. Ik denk dat je even langs je huisarts moet gaan. Dan kan je uitsluiten dat er echt iets niet goed zit.

Ook je huisarts zal vragen of je neit zwanger kan zijn, en dat kan je pas met zekerheid zeggen na een testje (of natuurlijk als je gewoon geen sex hebt gehad in de voorafgaande maanden, das ook wel vrij betrouwbaar :-D)... Ik zou er in ieder geval niet mee blijven lopen. Misschien geen stress, maar het houdt je nu in ieder geval wel bezig, en dat kan ook al zorgen dat het wat langer op zich laat wachten. Maar 3,5 maand is wel lang, dus ik zou geen risico's nemen....

----------


## flygirl

Ik heb veilig sex gehad en een test wees uit dat ik niet zwanger was. Ik ga overmorgen naar de dokter. In elk geval bedankt!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nouja, ik zou er inderdaad wel vanuit gaan dat zo'n test klopt.... Succes bij de dokter, laat je nog weten hoe het gegaan is?

----------


## flygirl

De dokter zei dat ik lijdt aan post pill Amenorrhea, wat vaak schijnt voor te komen bij meisjes die stoppen met de pil. Ze zijn dan vaak een paar maanden niet ongesteld. Na een tijdje moet het dan vanzelf weer terugkomen, zodra je lichaam zich heeft hersteld van het pilgebruik. Alleen ik werd al niet ongesteld meer toen ik nog aan de pil was. Dus of het echt dat post pil syndroom is weet ik niet zeker. Iemand die ook zoiets heeft meegemaakt?

----------


## Den=)

Ehm.. no0iit van geho0rd maar ik ben t de laatste tijd 0peenz 0m de 2 maanden.. niet dat t super erug is 0fzow.. hoe minder vaak 0n h0e beter lijkt me .. Mja,,

Ik ho0p dat jullie eruit k0me :Smile:  Kussjjee!!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Heb je dat wel duidelijk aangegeven dan, dat je daarvoor al niet meer menstrueerde. En dat je min of meer daarom gestopt bent. Want wat hij nu zegt zei ik ook al eerder, maar dat lijkt het mij dus niet te zijn...

----------


## leentjeuuuh

Maak u maar geen zorgen!!! op uw leeftijd zijn maandstonden nog niet volledig regelmatig! dat komt wel terug... bij mij heeft dat ook wel enkele maanden (jaren) geduurt voordat ze regelmatig kwamen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Leentje, flygirl was aan de pil. En werd tijdens het pilgebruik al niet meer ongesteld. Dat is raar....

----------


## Anique

Ik ben 16, al ruim twee maanden niet ongesteld geweest en nog maagd.
Ik kan zelf wel een paar redenen bedenken: Ik ben aan de lijn (ik eet alleen wat ik nodig heb) misschien moet mijn lichaam er nog aan wennen
Ik heb het erg druk op school, misschien word ik in de vakantie weer ongesteld
Ik ben een poos geleden van de pil afgestapt, die ik gebruikte voor een iets minder zware menstruatie
Ik hoop maar dat het goed komt

----------


## pilvraagjes

> Ik ben 16, al ruim twee maanden niet ongesteld geweest en nog maagd.
> Ik kan zelf wel een paar redenen bedenken: Ik ben aan de lijn (ik eet alleen wat ik nodig heb) misschien moet mijn lichaam er nog aan wennen
> Ik heb het erg druk op school, misschien word ik in de vakantie weer ongesteld
> Ik ben een poos geleden van de pil afgestapt, die ik gebruikte voor een iets minder zware menstruatie
> Ik hoop maar dat het goed komt


Wanneer ben je met de pil gestopt? Hoe vaak ben je daarna weer ongesteld geworden? Was dat regelmatig?

Hoe lang ben je en hoeveel weeg je? Doorgaans stop je pas met menstueren als je te licht (begint te) word(t)(en)..

----------


## Den=)

Ik ben dit laatste half jaar 3 keer 0ngesteld geweest..???

----------


## pilvraagjes

En hoe lang word je al ongesteld? Was je eerst regelmatig/ vaker? 3x in een half jaar... wel regelmatig verdeeld???

----------


## Den=)

> En hoe lang word je al ongesteld? Was je eerst regelmatig/ vaker? 3x in een half jaar... wel regelmatig verdeeld???


Als je t tegen mij had.. Ik ben t vanaf mn 10e.. dus nu 4 jaar.. Ik was t altijd 0m de 3 weken 0ng.. :S dus meer dan t dubbele z0'n btj.. :P

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat was tegen jou ja. Als je 4 jaar lang min of meer regelmatig om de 3 weken ongesteld was, en nu nog maar om de 2 maanden, zou ik even langs de huisarts gaan. Is niet echt normaal namelijk. Hoeft niet erg te zijn, maar ik zou er toch even naar vragen/ naar laten kijken.

----------


## jessey

mensen ga toch gewoon eens naar de dokter daar zijn ze namelijk voor 
je kan het wel op deze site vragen maar wij hebben toch echt gen antwoord voor jullie
dokters kunnen het zo aan je vertellen

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nouja, ik kan je ook wel vertellen dat dokters het allemaal geen probleem vinden als je onregelmatig bent enzow. "dat komt waanzinnig veel voor bij jonge vrouwen" Dus dan is het wel lekker om hier mensen met ervaring te spreken he...

----------


## lijntje

Hallo ik ben 23 jaar en ben 6 maanden geleden gesopt met de pil.
ik ben 1 keer ongesteld geworde en daarna niet meer.
ik ben naar de dokter gegaan en raad wat hij zij.... jaja wacht maar lekker af en kom maar terug als je over de 30 jaar bent.
Mijn vriend en hebben tevens een kinderwens saarom was ik gesopt met de pil.
weet iemand wat ik nog kan doen?
ik voel ook helemaal niks ofzo geen kramp ofzo
groetjes lijntje

----------


## brenda7905

Vorig jaar juli ben ik bevallen van een zoon. daarnaar ben ik weer aan de pil gegaan, micriginon30. Maar vanwege mijn migraine ben ik gestopt met de pil, waardoor mijn migraine gelukkig overging. de eerste maand werdt ik gewoon ongesteld, alleen nu alweer 2 maanden niet. ik leef gezond en heb geen stress. ik heb geen idee hoe dit kan. iemand wel? dan hoor ik dit graag. groetjes

----------


## steenbok

Hallo ik en 17 jaar, en ik ben al bijna 4 jaar aan de pil. Vorige week heb ik iets sex met me vriend gehad. alleen zonder condoom. ik ben nu aan het einde van de strip van de pil. en ben dus gestopt, maar nu de derde dag ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld. 
ik heb op dit moment wel flink de griep(koorts verkouden last van me keel hoofdpijn) kan dat effect op je menstruatie?

kan iemand me helpen?

groetjes

----------


## sara13

Je kunt ook een verstopping hebben dat iets heel ff in de weg staat waar doo het bloed niet door heen kan maar dat gaat later wel weer weg maar je zou toch ff naar de huisarts of dokter moeten :Wink: 

suc-6

----------


## lynn*-s

ik ben nu ook al 3 maanden niet ongesteld. ik dacht teminste dat ik eerst ongesteld was maar ben het nu al 3 maanden niet. ik schaam me een beetje voor mijn moeder en weet niet hoe ik het moet vertellen :Confused:  :Frown: 

HELP!! :Frown:

----------


## Tralalala

hoi,
ik ben 16 jaar en op rond mijn 13e voor het eerst ongesteld geworden.
Vanaf het begin af aan zit er steeds maaaanden tussen voordat ik weer ongesteld word. 
En paar maanden is misschien nog te begrijpen, maar het heeft zelfs een keer 9 maanden geduurt, en dat vind ik niet normaal meer.
Ik heb een normaal eet patroon, drink ook goed, heb geen last van stress en nog geen seks gehad.
Wat kan het probleem zijn'?
*reageer alsjeblieft op m'n vraag..*
Ik begin me behoorlijk zorgen te maken...

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik kan je eigenlijk alleen maar 1 tip geven.
Ga naar de huisarts toe. Dan kan deze uitzoeken hoe het komt of je evt. doorsturen naar een gynaecoloog.
Want je mag verwachten dat er toch wel al regelmaat in zou moeten zitten,
Sterkte!

----------


## ladytrance32

het kan zijn dat je pil niet goed is ik weet niet welke je gebruikt maar heb het zelfde gehad met de diane 35 mijn moeder dacht toen in die tijd ook dat ik zwanger was en was toen 16 we zijn naar de dokter geweest en die zij dat het door de pil kwam als je geen gemeenschap hebt gehad teminste.
dus misschien zorgen om niets maar zou wel even naar de huisarts gaan als ik jou was.

----------


## SilviaB

Aan het begin is het echt niet altijd regelmatig. bij mij zit er nog wel is 4 maanden tussen in ene ookal ben ik 18 jaar en ben ik toen ik 13 was voor het eerst ongesteld geworden. iedereen is anders.

----------


## sarahvdp

hoi ik ben 14 jaar en ben al sinds augustus niet meer ongesteld, in 2008 ben ik het voor het eerst geworden en het is nooit echt regelmatig geweest. ik eet goed, ik ben maagd ik bedoel ik ben 14 jaar en ik snap het gewoon niet. misschien moet ik toch maar naar de huisarts stappen maar ik vind het fijn om te lezen dat ik neit de enige ben die het zo onregelmatig heeft terwijl ik het in 2008 het eerst werd.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sarah,

Zoals je bij SilviaB hierboven jou ook kan lezen is er niets vreemds aan dat je menstruatie erg onregelmatig is in de eerste jaren van je menstruatie. Als je de onregelmatige menstruatie echt heel vervelend vind zou je idd naar je huisarts kunnen gaan. Hij zal je dan waarschijnlijk de Pil aanraden, dit is meteen veilig in het geval dat je wel gemeenschap gaat hebben en het zorgt er ook meteen voor dat je menstruatie meer regelmaat krijgt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## meisjelief

ik was 16 toen ik voor het eerst ongesteld was
het was heel heftig ik heb een week ziek in bed gelegen van de pijn.
de dagen overleeft met heel veel paracetamols
inmiddels ben ik 18
ik ben nog niet weer ongesteld geworden
en ik ben al naar kinderarts en gynocoloog geweest
ik heb echo gehad en de kinderarts heeft naarbinnen gekeken. 
de gynocoloog zei dat ik moet gaan bloedprikken 
nmaar daar zie ik het nut echt niet van in
trouwens ik vind het juist fijn dat ik niet meer ongesteld ben!
ik ben maagd dus het kan zeker niet dat ik zwanger ben.
heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt? en kan iemand er meer over vertellen?

ik wil niet de enige zijn!

----------


## Merel94

Hallo iedereen, 

ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar. Ik ben ongeveer een jaar geleden ongesteld geworden en ben het erg onregelmatig. Ik ben nu al zo'n 3 maanden niet meer ongesteld geworden (extreem lang dus). Nu heb ik 2 weken geleden voor het eerst seks gehad. Hij droeg een een condoom, maar ongeveer 3 minuten nadat hij was gekomen stopte hij hem er nog heel even in (zonder condoom). Nu ben ik toch een beetje bang geworden. Zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn, of is dit onzin. Ik hoorde van mensen dat het zaad dan al dood is. Reageer alsjeblieft!!

xxxx

----------


## dotito

@Merel,

De kans bestaat altijd dat je niet niets gebruikt dat je zwanger kan worden.....als je wat zekerder wilt zijn moet je vrijen met een condoom of je neemt de pil. Wil je weten of je zwanger bent kan je een zwangerschapstest halen of anders laat je bloed afnemen. Daar kunnen ze je met 100% zeggen of je zwanger bent of niet. 


P S: zonder condoom vrijen is altijd een risico ook al is hij al gekomen. Antwoord op u vraag.......ja je kan er zwanger door worden, maar ik denk nu niet van één keer dat je nu al zwanger bent hoor.
Je moet altijd wel voorzichtig zijn hé meid.....is allemaal heel snel gebeurd.

Groetjes do  :Wink:

----------


## sanneloveyouux

hoihoii,

ik ben sanne 14 jaar.
ik maak me echt zorgen.. ik ben geen 2 / 3 maanden ongesteld geweest.
ben nog gewoon maagt.
slik geen pil ofzo. wat moet ik doen.. 

groetjess x

----------


## christel1

Aan al de meisjes hier die zich zorgen maken, aub praat er over met jullie ouders, vrienden, vriendinnen. 
Heb je onveilige seks gehad, stap naar de drogist en haal een zwangerschapstest. 
Blijven je maandstonden uit zonder reden, stap naar de HA en vraag meer informatie. 
Ik zie dat het hier bijna allemaal NLse meisjes zijn, blijkbaar neemt jullie HA je niet echt serieus. 
Ik ben ook mama van een zoon en een dochter, met mijn dochter ben ik op haar 14de naar de HA gestapt omdat ze haar maandstonden veel te snel na elkaar kreeg, ze had een hele korte cyclus, na 3 weken had ze terug haar maandstonden en had er heel veel last van dan ben ik met haar zelf om de pil geweest zodat ze toch wat rust had tussen 2 cyclussen in. Bij mijn zoon lagen op een bepaalde leeftijd de condooms op zijn kamer, beter voorkomen dan genezen. 
Jullie zijn allemaal zo mondig, zullen een opmerking maken tov je ouders of leerkrachten als er volgens jullie iets niet correct gebeurt maar qua seksualiteit durven jullie blijkbaar niet veel zeggen. Ik zou zeggen, doe dan je grote teut eens open en praat. Ouders zijn veel inschikkelijker dan jullie denken, hebben ook met dezelfde problemen gezeten, ja wij zijn ook jong geweest hoor... 
Voor onze 23 jarige die graag een kindje wil, vraag een verwijsbriefje aan je HA voor de gyneacoloog, hij MOET je doorsturen en niet afkomen met als je 30 bent kom nog eens terug, dat zijn geen antwoorden die je moet pikken van een HA. Ik zie dat je post al redelijk oud is, misschien is je kinderwens nu wel al vervuld... 
Op je 14de zijn je maandstonden misschien nog niet regelmatig maar als je je zorgen maakt, praat met je mama of je HA, ouders veroordelen nog niet zo snel hoor.... en geloof me, mama's kennen hun dochters soms beter dan je denkt. 
Veel succes allemaal

----------


## appeltaartje

hallo ik ben een meisje van 15 en ik ben nu al 2 maanden niet ongesteld geweest ik was het daarvoor al een paar keer geweest maar nu al 2 maanden niet meer is er iets ergs met me?

----------


## christel1

Msschien kan je ons beter vertellen of je onveilige seks gehad hebt gedurende die 2 maand, als dit zo is misschien toch best een zwangerschapstest gaan halen, die vind je overal bij etos, kruidvat, groot warenhuizen en als hij positief test dan zou je er best met je ouders en vriend over praten, heb je geen onveilige seks gehad dan ben je volgens mij gewoon onregelmatig, je kan dan wel de pil vragen aan je HA zodat je cyclus regelmatig wordt en je je ook geen zorgen meer moet maken of je zwanger bent of dat er iets anders aan de hand is. 
Mvg 
Christel1

----------


## appeltaartje

nee ik heb seks gehad, maar ik was toen een tijdje gewoon regelmatig ongesteld. ik las op internet dat het ook kon komen door veel stres door school en dat heb ik heel erg zou dat daar door kunnen komen?
groetjes

----------

